
In China, a picture of how warehouse jobs can vanish - edward
https://www.axios.com/in-china-a-picture-of-how-warehouse-jobs-can-vanish-d19f5cf1-f35b-4024-8783-2ba79a573405.html
======
StudentStuff
Fuck this "Hide the majority of written content behind a button" movement. I
want more than a wimpy 3 sentences when I follow a link to what is supposed to
be an article. Is the content their hiding so low quality they are ashamed of
it? Are they just trying to gather a metric to see how many people click
through? I don't care, I just want to read the damn article with no BS hoops
to jump through.

~~~
anoncoward111
Right? Remember when content was measured in BYTES and was delivered ad-free,
in full, from a self-owned domain?

